# BSNL Launches 2 Higher FUP Plans 1 and 2 Mbps



## Cyberghost (May 8, 2014)

BSNL launches Two Best Plans Which We cant think of...As I read Bsnl Will Launch 2 Higher FUP Plans Starting from 10 May As Promotional Basis Across India

Here Is Tariff

*s28.postimg.org/4k5ovd33h/BSNL_New_BB_Plans.png


NB: Copied from broadbandforum.co


----------



## Pasapa (May 8, 2014)

1.5k for 2 Mbps with a 20gb cap? Its official we are in stone age..


----------



## seamon (May 8, 2014)

But BSNL already has 4mbps till 20GB and 512kbps thereafter.
*www.bsnl.co.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/BB_combo_unlim.html

- - - Updated - - -

Oh didn't see the 2nd part.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 8, 2014)

reporting this as a spam thread bsnl will never provide good space age plans..........


----------



## Dushie (May 9, 2014)

BSNL is going down the drain .. unattractive plans and poor speeds. They should sell and privatize the same and then see how good it will become.


----------



## kARTechnology (May 9, 2014)

Dushie said:


> BSNL is going down the drain .. unattractive plans and poor speeds. They should sell and privatize the same and then see how good it will become.



Going down the sewage seriously...
Here 999rs = 15mbps unlimited local cable bb


----------



## Piyush (May 9, 2014)

BS Nagam Limited


----------



## anirbandd (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Ironman (May 9, 2014)

Here's  to More BS

Romanian ISP introduces 1Gbps plan for only US$18

Which is more or less 1080.99 Rupees

*www.vyralize.com/4904/romanian-isp-introduces-1gbps-plan-for-only-us18/

Wake up BS nigam Limited


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 9, 2014)

They will never wake up!
Actually,Govt. & Administrators are deliberately trying to censor the Internet through high rate charges and poor speed.
Even having all the necessary infrastructure for  upgradation  of internet broadband bandwidth,they will never do this.


----------



## Ironman (May 9, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> They will never wake up!
> Actually,Govt. & Administrators are deliberately trying to censor the Internet through high rate charges and poor speed.
> Even having all the necessary infrastructure for  upgradation  of internet broadband bandwidth,they will never do this.



Then we need a Better Government


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 9, 2014)

Better mindset for :----> Govt. + Politicians + the FU**I*G wealthy BUSINESSMEN,who just wants to harvest INFINITE profits..........................................................................................................................


----------



## $hadow (May 9, 2014)

Oh God why? 
After each plan they are deliberately trying to freak out the users.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 9, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> Going down the sewage seriously...
> Here 999rs = 15mbps unlimited local cable bb



Which ISP ? Do you use motorola modem ?


----------



## kARTechnology (May 9, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Which ISP ? Do you use motorola modem ?



Local fiber


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 9, 2014)

^ But from which provider?
Name it.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 9, 2014)

guys no use of discussing abt the buLl **** BSnl everyone know how crappy their service and how useless their broadband plans are.............

@mods requesting thread lock after seeing this thread somehow i become furious and feels like punching screen......


----------



## seamon (May 9, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> guys no use of discussing abt the buLl **** BSnl everyone know how crappy their service and how useless their broadband plans are.............
> 
> @mods requesting thread lock after seeing this thread somehow i become furious and feels like punching screen......



At least they are providing true unlimited speed. In my area BSNL is the only wired broadband present.


----------



## ashis_lakra (May 10, 2014)

Since, its the only ISP in my area. All i have , is to depend on it even though it has numerous problems and crap plans. We welcome this move from bsnl, still tariffs are higher.


----------



## vkl (May 10, 2014)

EXCLUSIVE: BSNL to Upgrade its FUP Speed Limit Across India from 256Kbps to 512Kbps Starting June 1st 2014
*telecomtalk.info/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/BSNL-NEW-FUP-Plans.png?b7d520


----------



## Nerevarine (May 10, 2014)

that is still a shitty connection


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 10, 2014)

they should have limited 1Mbps at the bare minimum.
i am on the second plan on the table


----------



## Pasapa (May 10, 2014)

^me too..


----------



## Nerevarine (May 10, 2014)

This mbps thing.. Do these connections have 2 MEGABYTE /s or 2 Megabit/s ???


----------



## vkl (May 10, 2014)

^small b is always bits

They should have done away with 256Kbps long ago but fup trend prevailed.
What's sad about bsnl is that all their general plans have very low fup data limits like 6,8GB and their post fup speed for all plans being same,whether one is on 1Mbps or 4Mbps plan.For downloaders they are effectively 512Kbps plans.
They should also increase speeds of uld800 and uld999 plans or at least they should increase the pre fup data cap to more reasonable numbers.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 11, 2014)

they should've increased the post fup speed to 1 mbps. 512 kbps in 2014 when the global ISPs have moved to 10-20 mbps flat unlimited for like 10-15$/month


----------



## Nerevarine (May 11, 2014)

What global ISPs ? links please ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 11, 2014)

^a Romanian one.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband-dth/138028-post-your-speedtest-results-31.html#post2092427


----------



## rish1 (May 11, 2014)

5 years ago i asked my friend what was his internet plan ?

he said airtel .. 512 kbps unlimited at Rs 700 (after tax )

after so much progress in these 5 years they have managed to finally come neck to neck with their 5 years old plans..

- - - Updated - - -



vkl said:


> ^small b is always bits
> 
> They should have done away with 256Kbps long ago but fup trend prevailed.
> What's sad about bsnl is that all their general plans have very low fup data limits like 6,8GB and their post fup speed for all plans being same,whether one is on 1Mbps or 4Mbps plan.For downloaders they are effectively 512Kbps plans.
> They should also increase speeds of uld800 and uld999 plans or at least they should increase the pre fup data cap to more reasonable numbers.



For downloaders their cheapest and best plan is
Rs 630..
unlimited downloading at 2mbps at night..

*www.bsnl.co.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/BB_combo_plan.html


----------



## vkl (May 11, 2014)

^Yeah know about it,but it doesn't suit everybody.
For scheduled downloads that plan is fine.Other than that night period the day limit of 2.5GB is too low for me personally.
Also for those who do watch a lot of youtube and other videos it's not that suitable.


----------



## rish1 (May 11, 2014)

vkl said:


> ^Yeah know about it,but it doesn't suit everybody.
> For scheduled downloads that plan is fine.Other than that night period the day limit of 2.5GB is too low for me personally.
> Also for those who do watch a lot of youtube and other videos it's not that suitable.




yeah 2.5 gb is too low for even browsing shopping websites.. forget youtube entirely..
but those who do not have option of other isp apart from airtel and bsnl( for most people only these 2 are available ) this is the only cheapest plan for downloading with little bit trouble of night scheduling.. 

else 525 unlimited at 512 kbps is a good welcome edition at cheap price..

rest all plans are crap

why aren't they introducing more night plans ? airtel has no night plans , bsnl has only 1 decent plan ..

512 kbps day 10 gb .. 2mbps unlimited night from 11-8 am at 700-750 rs would be a very good plan if airtel can come up


----------



## bajaj151 (May 13, 2014)

I went to exchange today, they have no information regarding these new plans.
I said, it's on bsnl site. Then, they said.."Abhi upar se order nhi aaye"...


----------



## Cyberghost (May 13, 2014)

bajaj151 said:


> I went to exchange today, they have no information regarding these new plans.
> I said, it's on bsnl site. Then, they said.."Abhi upar se order nhi aaye"...



I changed to 1445 plan today..


----------



## bajaj151 (May 13, 2014)

^^ What should I do?


----------



## seamon (May 13, 2014)

I am getting the 2799 plan from next month onwards.


----------



## Pasapa (May 13, 2014)

^Don't you think you're paying a little too much for a 4Mbps connection?


----------



## ithehappy (May 13, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> ^Don't you think you're paying a little too much for a 4Mbps connection?


If it's a true unlimited plan (without FUP) and from current scenario of internet in our country I don't think 2799 is excessive for 4 mbps


----------



## rish1 (May 15, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> If it's a true unlimited plan (without FUP) and from current scenario of internet in our country I don't think 2799 is excessive for 4 mbps



Its 4 mbps till 30 gb .. 2 mbps after FUp , looks too much expensive to me .. mtnl 1650 plan is much better than this


----------



## ithehappy (May 15, 2014)

rish said:


> Its 4 mbps till 30 gb .. 2 mbps after FUp , looks too much expensive to me .. mtnl 1650 plan is much better than this


In that case it's slightly expensive, yes. 30 GB is nothing with 4 mbps. I have given up actually. We _can not_ have half decent internet speeds in this country. Period.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 16, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> In that case it's slightly expensive, yes. 30 GB is nothing with 4 mbps. I have given up actually. We _can not_ have half decent internet speeds in this country. Period.



wgat happened to those hyderabad net connections??


----------



## ithehappy (May 16, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> wgat happened to those hyderabad net connections??


Yeah, you just had to annoy me more  As long as other states don't have Beam and the same services it's quite meaningless actually. It's like those mostly stupid Americans who don't know there are 197 other countries out there.


----------



## icebags (May 18, 2014)

kolkata users have better option nowadays, alliancebroadband through local cable walla gives 1mbps @rs750 pm

*alliancekolkata.co.in/tariff.php


----------



## seamon (May 18, 2014)

icebags said:


> kolkata users have better option nowadays, alliancebroadband through local cable walla gives 1mbps @rs750 pm
> 
> *alliancekolkata.co.in/tariff.php



What about rest of India??
This is where BSNL steps in.


----------



## vedula.k95 (Jun 9, 2014)

alienempire said:


> BSNL launches Two Best Plans Which We cant think of...As I read Bsnl Will Launch 2 Higher FUP Plans Starting from 10 May As Promotional Basis Across India
> 
> Here Is Tariff
> 
> ...


BSNL Launches High Speed Unlimited Broadband Plans with 20/30 GB FUP Limit | BSNL TeleServices | New Broadband Plans | Mobile Plans | Telecom Courses
actually legit


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 9, 2014)

Am I the only one who gets 1 Mbps throughout the month without FUP on the ULD 750 plan???


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Am I the only one who gets 1 Mbps throughout the month without FUP on the ULD 750 plan???



How??


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 9, 2014)

kaz said:


> How??



Some bug on their system... I have been getting that speed for 2 years now!!! 

- - - Updated - - -

My monthly download goes above 160 GB on a regular basis... Sometimes even touches 200 GB+!!!


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## powerhoney (Jun 9, 2014)

kaz said:


>



Yeah... 
That's why I have 1 TB on my laptop, 2 TB+1TB on my desktop and 2 TB + 500 GB on external HDD and still feel that I am running out of space!!! 


Btw, anyone subscribed for these plans??? Is it PAN India???


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Yeah...
> That's why I have 1 TB on my laptop, 2 TB+1TB on my desktop and 2 TB + 500 GB on external HDD and still feel that I am running out of space!!!
> 
> 
> Btw, anyone subscribed for these plans??? Is it PAN India???



*jealous* 750 plan is now 800... I think I should move from 999 to 800 plan


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 9, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Am I the only one who gets 1 Mbps throughout the month without FUP on the ULD 750 plan???



i am on rs 650 per month(512kbps till 4gb 256 kbps thereafter) plan and i am getting constant 60KBps this month even after exceeding the FUP.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 9, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> i am on rs 650 per month(512kbps till 4gb 256 kbps thereafter) plan and i am getting constant 60KBps this month even after exceeding the FUP.



He he... BSNL is being generous... 
Btw, in my case, am getting the speed for the last two years!!! B-)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 9, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> He he... BSNL is being generous...
> Btw, in my case, am getting the speed for the last two years!!! B-)



in my case , it is from this month only. and i dont think it is because they are generous, but they have upgraded their rs 525 and rs 650 plan to provide flat 512 kbps speed


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> i am on rs 650 per month(512kbps till 4gb 256 kbps thereafter) plan and i am getting constant 60KBps this month even after exceeding the FUP.





rijinpk1 said:


> in my case , it is from this month only. and i dont think it is because they are generous, but they have upgraded their rs 525 and rs 650 plan to provide flat 512 kbps speed



that's what I was going to tell


----------



## HBK007 (Jun 9, 2014)

I have the same problem as [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] and I think I will change my plan too.


----------

